# early morning pre workout food



## Rpr4 (Aug 28, 2014)

I work 12hr swingshift. When I work days, I get up at 330am and at the gym by 415.  Work from 630-630. My question is what is something I can eat in that short time frame of waking up and gym time or do I HAVE to have anything? Ive tried shakes and oatmeal but it seems to heavy on my stomach like it dont digest


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rpr4 said:


> I work 12hr swingshift. When I work days, I get up at 330am and at the gym by 415.  Work from 630-630. My question is what is something I can eat in that short time frame of waking up and gym time or do I HAVE to have anything? Ive tried shakes and oatmeal but it seems to heavy on my stomach like it dont digest


First off buy yourself a nutra bullet
Fill up with about half egg whites
Maybe a banana and or blackberries (currently using raspberries)
Throw atleast 1 packet of natural oatmeal possibly 2
Fill the rest up with unsweetened French vanilla almond milk and walla. I sometimes will throw some pb2(which is powdered pb during the summer months) during winter I'll just throw some almond butter or peanut butter I got mixed from the store in one of those pb makers some big chain stores have. 

Believe it or not its freakin delicious and the egg whites taste is completely masked.


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 28, 2014)

Good advise phoe.  Above all hydrate. I do love the shakes with egg whites,  but if it's still to heavy,  use juice or water.   Blend fruits as your carbs rather than Oats,  faster acting.   You could even add a half scoop of a hydrolyzed whey isolate.   Avoid fats at this time as they will only delay digestion.   Also consider bcaas in gatorade for your intra.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Aug 28, 2014)

Get used to working out with food in your stomach- seriously

When I first started to teach MMA after training for years, I would have my own training and then be busy teaching for hours and I didn't not have time to let food sit.. I got used to grueling workouts while having food in my stomach.
It took a while but it's something that you'll learn to adapt to.


----------



## psych (Aug 28, 2014)

Breakfast sandwiches! Zap in the microwave and high calorie drink with cold milk.


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 28, 2014)

All good info and I appreciate it. sucks Being at the gym within 45 mins to an hr after waking up. But thats realy my only option.  I'm assuming its pointless to take a pre workout such as c4 since I'll be eating something now.  I know if I come to gym with food in my stomach, i dont feel the preworkout working.  But its more important as far as gains are concerned that I have food instead of preworkout supplement


----------



## Sandpig (Aug 28, 2014)

I won't mention what I do cause I get up 1:45 before I train so that gives me more time to digest.

I'd suggest Hydolyzed protein and HBCD for carbs. (Gaspari's Glycofuse for ex.)
Both digest extremely quick. 

And I'd use the same thing intra. Well I do actually.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 28, 2014)

2 scoops whey isolate and a serving or two of cytocarb powder (cheap stuff but  effective).  Don't hit the weights on an empty stomach, bad idea for many reasons.


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 28, 2014)

So no preworkout supplement since im eating food so close to workout time?


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rpr4 said:


> So no preworkout supplement since im eating food so close to workout time?



What's in it?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rpr4 said:


> So no preworkout supplement since im eating food so close to workout time?


I love pre-workout and truthfully idk how I'd workout without some sorta stimulant before working out. Even if it's just a super jacked up coffee with extra shots of expresso in it. Especially that early in the morning


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 28, 2014)

Its just cellucor c4. Nothing special


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 28, 2014)

But yea I agree.....ive got to have something to get me going that early


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 28, 2014)

Rpr4 said:


> Its just cellucor c4. Nothing special


That's what I run how many scoops you up to? I'm taking 3-4+ depending on what body part it is. For example back, legs, and arms 4+. Chest 3+.


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 28, 2014)

I take 2 but I may have to take more if I eat before the gym


----------



## rangerjockey (Aug 28, 2014)

I do a lot of quick wake ups with minimal time to eat,,, what I do is a fast acting whey protein (1 scoop) and half a large banana or small apple even better? 50 mg d-bol (lol)  with a large "yesterdays" microwaved coffee for the road.  Post meal has to be substantial.  me.....1 scoop of powdered Gatorade and 2 1/2 scoops of isolate.   boo ya!


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 28, 2014)

Immediately after workout I take protein shake while on the way to work. I eat chicken breast,  which my wife weighs out, 60gram protein and 2 whole wheat egg mcmuffins made with egg whites. Then eat about 300grams protein throughout the day


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 29, 2014)

How long have you been on c4. Prolonged use makes it less effective.  If it's been some time, try something with a different profile like Mr. Hyde,TP's Buzzsaw,  or Angel Dust or just try a clean out period.   Also consider a cleanse,  it will reset your metabolism and you will digest much faster and more efficient,  allowing you stims to work better.


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 29, 2014)

Been on c4 for a little over a month. It just seems if food is on my stomach, I dont feel the effects of any stems.  I'll try getting myself acclimated to eating though. Maybe I'll see more gains


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Aug 29, 2014)

Magnus82 said:


> How long have you been on c4. Prolonged use makes it less effective.  If it's been some time, try something with a different profile like Mr. Hyde,TP's Buzzsaw,  or Angel Dust or just try a clean out period.   Also consider a cleanse,  it will reset your metabolism and you will digest much faster and more efficient,  allowing you stims to work better.



Please define cleanse


----------



## The Grim Repper (Aug 29, 2014)

Rpr4 said:


> Been on c4 for a little over a month. It just seems if food is on my stomach, I dont feel the effects of any stems.  I'll try getting myself acclimated to eating though. Maybe I'll see more gains



Yeah, the central nervous system will get desensitized to constant influx of stimulants and you'll feel it less.  I'd take a break from them, just drink coffee or even nothing, do 5 minutes of cardio to get 'up' before weights for a week then go back and try another brand/type at that point.  To YOUR point, yeah, eating is key, nothing that 'jacks' your nervous system is gonna support growth like food.  Just a fact.


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 29, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Please define cleanse


It's designed to clean your digestive system and give it a break. Try it,  you will feel amazing.   I have some people doing this anywhere from once a year to every month. 

I have everything you need right here. 

https://www.evernote.com/shard/s257...24c93c468da1/f8a718c926363da0fdb13c38fe4152c7


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 29, 2014)

what i'll probably end up doing is when I have to go to gym so early, ill eat and not use any stems. the days im off, I get up early enough to eat and take a pre workout supplement already. the primary reason about not eating when I work days is bc my cardio is nonexistent. I can do strictly weights when I work days and do cardio when im off. that should work imo


----------



## Rpr4 (Aug 29, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> First off buy yourself a nutra bullet
> Fill up with about half egg whites
> Maybe a banana and or blackberries (currently using raspberries)
> Throw atleast 1 packet of natural oatmeal possibly 2
> ...



I don't have a nutibullet but I do have a Cuisinart blender. I assume that's good enough?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Aug 29, 2014)

Rpr4 said:


> I don't have a nutibullet but I do have a Cuisinart blender. I assume that's good enough?


Nutribullet is just small compact and comes with extra cups that's why I recommend it


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 3, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> First off buy yourself a nutra bullet
> Fill up with about half egg whites
> Maybe a banana and or blackberries (currently using raspberries)
> Throw atleast 1 packet of natural oatmeal possibly 2
> ...



Does it make the dick bigger


----------



## RevendMartin (Jan 18, 2015)

It is best to eat something healthy and energetic in the morning. I eat some fruits and sometime i drink fresh fruit juice early in the morning. Healthy snacks are good food in breakfast.


----------



## Jjyaya (Jan 18, 2015)

I get up at 5 and am at work by 530 usually, at my job we have to do physical training for an hour and a half that usually consists of running/cardio and stupid crossfit haha. But I usually drink egg whites with gateraid powder mixed in. As well as 1-2 bananas and pb. Gives me some sort of food but not enough to make me hurl during a fast long run.


----------



## Rpr4 (Jan 22, 2015)

I know this is totally taboo but I've been eating a bite size snickers in the morning before I workout.  It's only 5 days a month but I haven't found anything that I can eat at 330 am, workout at 415 am and not give me indigestion.  Immediately after my workouts on those 5 early mornings,  I drink my protein otw to work and cook 4 eggs and have plain oatmeal once I get to work. Working swing shift FN SUCKS!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 22, 2015)

Rpr4 said:


> I know this is totally taboo but I've been eating a bite size snickers in the morning before I workout.  It's only 5 days a month but I haven't found anything that I can eat at 330 am, workout at 415 am and not give me indigestion.  Immediately after my workouts on those 5 early mornings,  I drink my protein otw to work and cook 4 eggs and have plain oatmeal once I get to work. Working swing shift FN SUCKS!


I'm sure your burning it off.  Probably gives you energy also.  I would say it's harmless.


----------



## Sully (Jan 22, 2015)

Try taking ur preworkout immediately after you wake up, then give yourself 15-20 minutes before u eat something. Should give it plenty of time to kick in so you feel it, and then get something light in ur stomach. Try 25 grams of hydrolyzed whey isolate mixed in a cup of coffee along with an apple or banana. Fast, easy, and light on the stomach.


----------

